# Why is this so hard??????



## Thjor (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm new here and trying to figure things out. I am into almost two weeks of my H leaving. I have been doing the NC rule and finding really hard. I don't want to keep crying to my friends because they have their own lives and i don't want to drag them down everyday with my problems. 

I miss my husband very much and really don't understand why he is really doing this. I do know for a fact there is no one else but i have to say i have never seen this side of my husband before. When i see him it looks like he lost his best friend and i feel for him. But then i remember he is the one who left and only went to 2 MC sessions before leaving. 

I honestly miss having him here and our daily routine where he would cuddle with me before i went to sleep and we would talk about our days and about the business we were building.

It is really hard not to call/text/email him but i know it is for the best that i don't. I just wish i did not feel so lost.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

How do you know for a fact he is not seeing anyone?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

It hard to believe he is moving on without having a replacement.
Has he switch teams?
Why leave the security and stability of a good women unless he found a replacement.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thjor (Feb 18, 2014)

I have access to all emails etc. He also knows that if i find out he was cheating i would make sure the business that we were starting together would not start at all. He is in a very perilous place right now. He really wants our business to take off but I am half owner.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

People find ways to cheat, have you stopped by at his new place unnannounced and at night? People don't just leave their spouse the way he left you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thjor (Feb 18, 2014)

He is living in a hotel right now which i set up for him as i work in the hotel business. So i know for sure.


----------

